
McDonalds moving towards more automation and self-service - samsolomon
http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/17/news/mcdonalds-steve-easterbrook/
======
samsolomon
While the kiosks are new software, much of fast food's "automation" has really
just been operational design changes.

You used to sit at a counter and order a drink. Now they give you a cup and
you fill it yourself—that may seem silly, but it was a huge improvement for
the industry.

You used to hand your credit card to the cashier. Now you slide it yourself.
It's also something that seems insignificant, but it saves a few seconds on
each interaction and is one less task the cashier has to perform.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I thought the customer-slides-card change was to protect the store from
accusations of mishandling cards (copying numbers etc)?

------
hourislate
I think the spin in some articles was that they are embracing self service
because of the $15 minimum wage in some states. Those will be the states where
the kiosks roll out first. They are committed to replacing all their cashiers
with this type of ordering.

I actually had the chance to use one on a recent trip and found the
interaction excellent.

